# Chains, Sram vs. Shimano



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

Putting a new drive train on my 2009 Roubaix Expert. Was Ultegra but installing Dura Ace rear and FSA K-Force crankset. So, I go to my LBS to get a new chain and they tell me the SRAM PC 1071 chain was a better chain than the Shimano Ultegra chain. I have always been a die hard Shimano man, but took his advice and went with the SRAM. Before I install it I thought I'd check in with you all. Thanks HB


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

havanabama said:


> Putting a new drive train on my 2009 Roubaix Expert. Was Ultegra but installing Dura Ace rear and FSA K-Force crankset. So, I go to my LBS to get a new chain and they tell me the SRAM PC 1071 chain was a better chain than the Shimano Ultegra chain. I have always been a die hard Shimano man, but took his advice and went with the SRAM. Before I install it I thought I'd check in with you all. Thanks HB


Since I've never run SRAM chains on my 10 speed drivetrain, I'll be of limited help, but I can say that I've had two Ultegra chains that both sucked. The first had hairline cracking on the side plates, the other was noisy since day one. Recently replaced it with a 105 (5701) and it's noticeably smoother/ quieter.


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

I have never run a 10 speed Shimano chain, but what I have been told by multiple mechanics is that they are the thinnest of the 10 speed chains so they wear out faster. But this is when the 10 speed stuff was new to the market and again I don't have any first-hand experience with them. But I have used the SRAM PC 1071 chain with-out any complaints. I have about 1500 miles on a PC 1071 and it is still in great shape. I did how ever decided to try KMC this winter when I switched my crankset. I got the KMC 10.93 ( KMC USA ) and it has been holding up great (about a 1000 miles on it so far), it is cheaper than the PC 1071 as well.

SS-


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I only run KMC chains.

My Secteur came with a KMC X10.93 and my Rockhopper came with a X8.99

these days:
Secteur = X10SL-CP
Rockhopper = X9L-CP
CAADX =X10L-CP


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

havanabama said:


> they tell me the SRAM PC 1071 chain was a better chain than the Shimano Ultegra chain.


What does better mean? Better in what sense? Stronger, lighter, more durable, quieter, cheaper?

The 1071 is a Hollowpin chain and $68msrp. The Ultegra is solid pin and $50msrp. Why not compare it to the Dura Ace which is hollowpin and $69msrp?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

KMC is as good as SRAM or Shimano, and look better.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I'm not into fashion so, its DA chains for my 10 speed DA group. I am probably on my fifth chain and they are refined, quiet and flawless functioning. I see no reason to use or try something else even though they may be good too.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

tlg said:


> What does better mean? Better in what sense? Stronger, lighter, more durable, quieter, cheaper?
> 
> The 1071 is a Hollowpin chain and $68msrp. The Ultegra is solid pin and $50msrp. Why not compare it to the Dura Ace which is hollowpin and $69msrp?


+ 1

I've got two seasons on my Ultegra 10sp chain and the chain is still halfway through it's life cycle. Great chain,smooth and solid.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Another vote for KMC. Durable as hell and shift pretty solidly.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Also went with KMC's X10SL Black Diamond like coating chain for my Ui2 all black build. Specialized specs it on the 2013 S-Work Roubaix. Silver stood out too much and was an eye sore. My bike has about 700 miles. Finish is still black and nothing out of the ordinary, no noise or issues to date. Expensive chain but if you care enough to spec out that dream scheme, it's worth the extra bucks.


----------

